# mavic cxp 21 vs. vuelta xrp



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

I've just purchased a '99 LeMond Tourmalet. I'd like to bring it's appearance up to date with a better looking set of rims but not at the risk of downgrading what I already have. In other words I don't want to get rid of a great set of rims just to make my bike look a little cooler. Obviously I'm new and know nothing about the Mavic CXP 21 rims I have now. How do Vuelta xrp rims compare to the Mavic cxp 21 rims? I haven't been able to find any helpful info searching online. Should I just keep what I have? Any thoughts on inexpensive rims that would be an upgrade if the vueltas aren't the way to go?


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

kbarn said:


> I've just purchased a '99 LeMond Tourmalet. I'd like to bring it's appearance up to date with a better looking set of rims but not at the risk of downgrading what I already have. In other words I don't want to get rid of a great set of rims just to make my bike look a little cooler. Obviously I'm new and know nothing about the Mavic CXP 21 rims I have now. How do Vuelta xrp rims compare to the Mavic cxp 21 rims? I haven't been able to find any helpful info searching online. Should I just keep what I have? Any thoughts on inexpensive rims that would be an upgrade if the vueltas aren't the way to go?


I had 36 hole CXP21 rims on a Bianchi Veloce a few years ago. I would describe the wheels as inexpensive, really strong but heavy. I put 11,000 miles on them without ever needing a truing, without every breaking anything and without ever even getting a flat. I have no experience with Vuelta wheels but, based on the prices, I wouldn't think they would be any better than the CXP21 hand builts.

If you like hand built wheels, I always recommend http://www.oddsandendos.com because I've been impressed with the DT Swiss wheels Mike made for me. For me the most impressive thing was that I once had a rear derailleur break. It took out one of the spokes. I took the wheel home, replaced the spoke and retrued the wheel. I only needed to work on the broken spoke. It trued without touching any of the other spokes. That's what I call stable. Those wheels are 28 hole 2X in the rear and radial in the front. They weight 1530 grams without skewers or rim tape. They cost about $400. So they are light, affordable and yet durable and stable. Pretty good combination. You can see an image of them on my Litespeed road bike - second image taken from the front of the bike. Just click on the link on my signature.

I can also recommend the Campagnolo Vento wheels, if you want something with a name brand on it and don't mind carrying a little extra weight. They are bombproof. They are about as strong as any bike wheels I've ever encountered. But they are on the heavy side. I would think of them as something similar to those CXP21 hand builts but with sexy, good looking cosmetics. They are not expensive at all. You can see an image of them on my Basso road bike. Click on the link in my signature.

I'm sure others will have some good recommendations based on personal experience as well. Good luck with the new bike.


----------



## supercorsa (Apr 23, 2002)

ride your cxp21's into the ground, then build yourself up something new. they're a very servicable rim, not super light but not overly heavy either. my experience with them is that they make for a very stable and strong wheel if built properly. you'd be spending a goodly chunk of change just to get something comparable or slightly lighter. no reason to right now if they aren't giving you problems. ride the snot out of then and get your money's worth, then upgrade. plus, that will give you plenty of time to figure out exactly what you want as replacements when you finally do kill them.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

My CXP21s have been great for ~10,000 miles... and I expect them to last much longer.


----------



## kbarn (May 23, 2006)

*thanks*

Sounds like I've already got a good thing. I'll take your advice and stay with the mavics! 

Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------

